# Πρωταπριλιά του 2014



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2014)

Είναι εντύπωσή μου μόνο ή τα περισσότερα σημερινά πρωταπριλιάτικα είναι εντελώς άκεφα και ανέμπνευστα; Από αυτά που είδα, ως τώρα τουλάχιστον, ξεχώρισα (με βραχύτατη κεφαλή) την ανακοίνωση του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου για το νέο κόμμα που ιδρύει, «Το ΣΔΟΕ στις ευρωεκλογές» (αν και μόνο και μόνο για το πετυχημένο αντακρώνυμο που διάλεξε, ΣΔΟΕ = Σύλλογος Διδυμότεκνων Οινοποιών Ελλάδας) και το ζέπελιν που καθαρίζει τον αέρα της Θεσσαλονίκης με χορηγία του Ιδρύματος Σόρος:






Αν είδατε κάτι καλύτερο, μη διστάσετε να το προσθέσετε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
Το πρώτο και το καλύτερο που είδα φέτος, πού αλλού; Στη Λεξιλογία, από τον Κούγριο τον Αντιπόδειο:



cougr said:


> *Όλα βαίνουν καλώς.....*
> 
> Ο Γιώργος Νταλάρας ανακοίνωσε στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης ότι ιδρύει νέα πολιτική κίνηση. Την κάθοδό του στην πολιτική με την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος, το οποίο ονομάζεται "'Όλα Καλά" (Ο.Κ.) και θα συμμετέχει στις ευρωεκλογές του Μαΐου, .......(περισσότερα στην Καθημερινή)



:woot: :laugh:  



daeman said:


> Yeah, we had one of those for Christmas...  :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Τελικά κανένας δεν έπιασε το δικό μας πρωταπριλιάτικο, γι' αυτό θα το αφήσουμε εκεί μέχρι να το βρείτε. 



Spoiler



Ένας από τους συνδέσμους στα ευρετήρια του daeman οδηγεί σε ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον σάιτ αποκλειστικά για άνδρες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Να ένα πρωταπριλιάτικο που μου άρεσε.







Από εδώ: http://www.stuff.tv/amazon/noses-re...scent-brings-smell-real-book-your-kindle/news Ήμουν έτοιμος να ξηλωθώ. Θα έπαιρνα δύο, το ένα για τον Άζι.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 2, 2014)

Θα το προτιμούσα και με ένα Kindle μέσα, παρακαλώ! ;) 

Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι εσύ ειδικά απαρνήθηκες τα βιβλία και τα αφόρισες, οπότε απλώς θεωρώ ότι είναι το καινούριο κοσκινάκι σου και σε αφήνω να παίζεις... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2014)

Πρωταπριλιά και... σκωτσέζικη ανεξαρτησία (_Καθημερινή_)


----------



## meidei (Apr 2, 2014)

Πολύ χαμηλός ο πήχης στις ελληνόφωνες εφημερίδες 

Διαμαρτυρία ΕΛΑΜ έξω από την Αρχιεπισκοπή


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2014)

Αυτό μοιάζει με πρωταπριλιάτικο, αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποτέ με την Daily Mail, γι' αυτούς μπορεί να είναι κάθε μέρα Πρωταπριλιά. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.

Woman who went to hospital with a sore back is stunned to GIVE BIRTH to baby boy just hours later


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Woman who went to hospital with a sore back is stunned to GIVE BIRTH to baby boy just hours laterhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...VES-BIRTH-just-hours-later.html#ixzz2xiJXAsD3


Εγώ έχω (είχα πάντα) πρόβλημα με τα μεγέθη. Τι είναι «size-10 woman»; Ποια sizes αντιστοιχούν σε ποιες γυναίκες;


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω (είχα πάντα) πρόβλημα με τα μεγέθη. Τι είναι «size-10 woman»; Ποια sizes αντιστοιχούν σε ποιες γυναίκες;



*Δεν βγάζω άκρη μ' αυτά τα νούμερα (των ρούχων)... *

Ούτε εγώ —κι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ούτε καν οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες. Immeasurable, thy name is woman; unmeasurable thine garments.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω (είχα πάντα) πρόβλημα με τα μεγέθη. Τι είναι «size-10 woman»; Ποια sizes αντιστοιχούν σε ποιες γυναίκες;



Το αγγλικό 10ρι είναι περίπου medium.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό μοιάζει με πρωταπριλιάτικο, αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποτέ με την Daily Mail, γι' αυτούς μπορεί να είναι κάθε μέρα Πρωταπριλιά. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.
> 
> Woman who went to hospital with a sore back is stunned to GIVE BIRTH to baby boy just hours later



Πιο πολύ από τις φωτό, εμένα με ψυλλιάζει το ότι πήγε στο νοσοκομείο και οι γιατροί δεν της βρήκαν τίποτα και την έστειλαν σπίτι, την πρώτη φορά. Καλά, ένα υπέρηχο δεν της έκαναν; Όχι για να αναζητήσουνε εγκυμοσύνη, απλώς για να δουν τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2014)

Το πιο προχώ και καραπετυχημένο πρωταπριλιάτικο φέτος: http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/18166
(δείτε στα σχόλια τι έγινε...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πιο πολύ από τις φωτό, εμένα με ψυλλιάζει το ότι πήγε στο νοσοκομείο και οι γιατροί δεν της βρήκαν τίποτα και την έστειλαν σπίτι, την πρώτη φορά. Καλά, ένα υπέρηχο δεν της έκαναν; Όχι για να αναζητήσουνε εγκυμοσύνη, απλώς για να δουν τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::twit::laugh::lol:

Πώς φαίνεται Μελάνη ότι δεν ξέρεις από αγγλικό σύστημα υγείας. 

Το 10, Νικελ, είναι το νούμερο στο οποίο βγαίνουν όλα τα δείγματα των ρούχων, δηλαδή είναι μικρό νούμερο που αντιστοιχεί σε λεπτή (όχι καχεκτική) γυναίκα. Η Παλάβρα για να το λέει medium μάλλον έχει υπόψη της τις ΗΠΑ, όπου το 10 είναι το αγγλικό 14, το οποίο είναι όντως το μεσαίο μέγεθος. 
Και όπως λέει το άσμα... she's a perfect 10, but she wears a 12 (το 12 είναι νομίζω το πιο συνηθισμένο μέγεθος στο ΗΒ).


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Και όπως λέει το άσμα... she's a perfect 10, but she wears a 12 (το 12 είναι νομίζω το πιο συνηθισμένο μέγεθος στο ΗΒ).



Το δέκα το καλό (δις). :up: Τεντέν.


Well, I know, I know my baby
I know my sweet thing by the cloth she wear


Just the blues - Eddie Boyd & Peter Green






Περνάμε στα υποδήματα:

She got great big sexy legs
and she wear the shoe (just about) number three


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::twit::laugh::lol:
> Πως φαίνεται Μελάνη ότι δεν ξέρεις από αγγλικό σύστημα υγείας.


 ποια είναι η μέθοδος δηλαδή; Τον στέλνουν σπίτι και αν σε μια εβδομάδα δεν έχει πεθάνει, έχει γίνει καλά; :scared:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το πιο προχώ και καραπετυχημένο πρωταπριλιάτικο φέτος: http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/18166
> (δείτε στα σχόλια τι έγινε...)



Πάει ο άλλος και ενημερώνει τους πελάτες του με βάση ανυπόγραφη ΠΟΛ που βρήκε στο σάιτ με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου 01042014, και μετά βρίζει το σάιτ αντί να βρίζει τον εαυτό του.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> ποια είναι η μέθοδος δηλαδή; Τον στέλνουν σπίτι και αν σε μια εβδομάδα δεν έχει πεθάνει, έχει γίνει καλά; :scared:



Και αυτό συμβαίνει, αλλά η επίσημη εκδοχή είναι ότι οι Άγγλοι γιατροί εκπαιδεύονται ώστε να κάνουν διάγνωση χωρίς διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις, δηλαδή είναι πιο τσίφτηδες από τους άλλους γιατρούς ΚΑΙ δεν χαλάνε άσκοπα αναλώσιμα, μηχανήματα κλπ. 
Σοβαρά πάντως, θα πρέπει να πέτυχε τον άσχετο γιατρό της ημέρας, γιατί η ερώτηση "μήπως είσαι έγκυος" είναι στάνταρ και συνήθως σου κάνουν τεστ εγκυμοσύνης ό,τι και να απαντήσεις. Εκτός αν τους είχαν τελειώσει τα τεστ 

ΥΓ Συνοπτικά: δεν εμπιστευόμαστε το σύστημα για ορθοπεδικά, για γυναικολογικά (εκτός από μαιευτικά), για ενδοκρινολογικά (εξαίρεση: διαβήτης), για οτιδήποτε απαιτεί εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις, για αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα (πλην του έιτζ), για δερματολογικά, για ΩΡΛ (όλα διορθώνονται με γαργάρα με ασπιρίνη), για καρκίνο (μεγαλύτερη θνησιμότητα πασχόντων στην Ευρώπη αν θυμάμαι καλά, και μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής) και για οδοντιατρικά.
Έχω παραδείγματα και προσωπικά και άλλων για κάθε ένα από τα παραπάνω, σε περίπτωση που νομίζει κάποιος ότι υπερβάλλω.


----------

